# Gutter Apron Install Advice



## Gladiatorx (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all, 

In my area I buy gutter length from Ryan Gutter, they form them, and these gutters have a lip on the back, which the hanger clicks into. The lip is maybe ½”. So If you want to install a roof apron/gutter apron, how would that work? Unless you only push the gutter up the ½” under the apron, cause then you will hit the top of the hanger. 

Guess you could install the apron after you install the gutter. On long lengths that would be a problem, because again you only have ½” before you hit the top of the hanger, which means if you have to pitch in 30 feet you lose the aprons position of extending into the gutter because of the slop of pitch.

Should we switch gutter hangers??? Then again you still have a lip of the back of the gutter to deal with.

A couple picture are attached, Are there the proper aprons??? Is it a proper install?

At Ryan they also have flashing called a gutter apron which actually is about 1 – 11/4” which, and has a lip also on it. The gutter lip, and the apron lip go together so essentially you are extending the back of the gutter by 1 – 11/4” high. Then it is slipped under normal drip edge. The hangers have a slight angle to them, and actually you screw through the apron portion right into the fascia, just works out that way because of the angle of the hanger.

Any thoughts??????


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

We make our own gutter apron, so we hang the gutter 1st and then make the apron flange whatever length we need.

On retrofits, we add a secondary piece as you described as necessary.


----------



## Ghostbeard (Aug 13, 2010)

Gladiatorx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In my area I buy gutter length from Ryan Gutter, they form them, and these gutters have a lip on the back, which the hanger clicks into. The lip is maybe ½”. So If you want to install a roof apron/gutter apron, how would that work? Unless you only push the gutter up the ½” under the apron, cause then you will hit the top of the hanger.
> 
> ...



We make a Hidden Hanger w/o Clip. Slide the gutter behind Drip-edge, and fasten thru Drip & Gutter into Fascia. Probably available in your area somewhere too. Or use the old Spike & Ferrule method.


----------

